Ask HN: What are the best audiobooks you've listened to? - mhaji
======
MrTonyD
I fly a lot - so I listen to a lot of books. A lot of it is just vacuous
action to pass the time (Rogue Warrior, Stephen King, etc) But I really
appreciated the non-fiction "Adults in the Room" by Yannis Varoufakis. It is
one of those books that I probably wouldn't have read in physical book form,
but it provides so much insight into the world that we live in today - and why
things are such a mess. It describes how the power structure of the wealthy
works together to suffocate the less powerful. It may not be as enthralling as
non-stop action - but the things I learned have stayed with me long after I've
forgotten the Stephen King stories.

